# Word that appears to be in all forecast for the next 3 to 5 days.



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2013)

Windy!!!!!!


----------



## abc (Jan 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Windy!!!!!!


Yep! Noticed that myself. 

It's contributing to my decision NOT to travel far north this weekend. Normally when I travel north, I pick and choose the days to xc (i.e. on windy days) vs downhill (warmer, calmer days). But this weekend, the xc situation is pretty dire even up north, shutting out my "wind escape route". So staying close to home appeal massively. (and the last batch of snow in the Cats also help reenforced my decision to stay close to home).


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 18, 2013)

"Partly" actually seems to be the most recurring word.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> "Partly" actually seems to be the most recurring word.



Ok, you got me!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 18, 2013)

Why don't they ever report "partly windy"?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 18, 2013)

Didn't seem that windy at Gore today. A bit, but no big deal.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2013)

I got a better word I see for the next few days..SNOW...and ...cold...really friggin..cold...


----------



## tomcat (Jan 21, 2013)

We are due for a forecast that says heavy widespread snow.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2013)

LES machine is cranking up here in central NY. I was going to go to Elk for their last Winterfest day, Friday. I think I'll just hit Greek, should have at least 6" by then. Possibly Snow Ridge, if they get hammered.


----------



## skiking4 (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks great for the Catskills (snow-forecast predicts twice as high snow totals for areas in the Catskills than, say, the adirondacks & northern VT). A couple other weather patterns should put pretty much close to a foot of snow on a place like Plattekill and slightly less at Hunter & Windham. The mountains definitely need some snow bad. Could be pretty light too considering the extremely low temperatures.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> Looks great for the Catskills (snow-forecast predicts twice as high snow totals for areas in the Catskills than, say, the adirondacks & northern VT). A couple other weather patterns should put pretty much close to a foot of snow on a place like Plattekill and slightly less at Hunter & Windham. The mountains definitely need some snow bad. Could be pretty light too considering the extremely low temperatures.


A foot at Platty could get them to open a midweek day.


----------



## skiking4 (Jan 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> A foot at Platty could get them to open a midweek day.



Well, some of the snow is falling throughout the week, and the majority of it on Friday... and Saturday's are open anyways (and I think Friday's too?).
Anyways... i hope the forecast is right!


----------



## skiking4 (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Ski-Plattekill/6day/mid for all of you to check out!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> Well, some of the snow is falling throughout the week, and the majority of it on Friday... and Saturday's are open anyways (and I think Friday's too?).
> Anyways... i hope the forecast is right!


Your correct, there open Friday, Saturday, and Sundays, and powder and holiday weeks.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2013)

*brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!*

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
502 PM EST MON JAN 21 2013…
THERE IS MODERATE CONFIDENCE THAT STRENGTHENING LOW PRESSURE WILL
BRING ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL TO PORTIONS OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND
FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR SEVERAL INCHES OF
SNOWFALL FROM THIS SYSTEM.

One reason not to ski on Wednesday:


THE FORECAST FOR MOUNT MANSFIELD, VERMONT AT 4,393 FT:
LAST UPDATED AT 325 PM EST MON JAN 21 2013

.TONIGHT...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW. LOW AROUND 2 BELOW.
SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH...BECOMING NORTHEAST AFTER MIDNIGHT. 
.TUESDAY...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW IN THE MORNING...THEN A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW IN THE AFTERNOON. HIGH AROUND 2 ABOVE.
NORTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 20 MPH...INCREASING TO 25 TO 30 MPH IN THE
AFTERNOON. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 31 BELOW. 
.TUESDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN BECOMING PARTLY
CLOUDY. LOW AROUND 19 BELOW. WEST WINDS 30 TO 35 MPH. WIND CHILL
VALUES AS LOW AS 50 BELOW.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like Greek's only getting a couple inches, Snow Ridge, Turin, NY, however, should get up to one foot of LES. They will be open Wednesday, but the temps up there will be brutal. Holiday Valley calling for over a foot over the next several days.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2013)

Hopefully this Friday storm shifts a bit northwest. Right now places without mountains like NYC and Boston are in the jackpot zone. Good for the Poconos, Mountain Creek, etc though.  But I'd like to see Cats get pounded too.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll repost this here:
Friday 1/25
PTO granted, $19.99 tickets off Liftopia for Platty. Excited for my first time there.

I'll be alone, so say hi and ski a few runs with me. Red jacket, black pants, white Palmer skis.​


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I'll be alone



More than you know.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I'll repost this here:
> Friday 1/25
> PTO granted, $19.99 tickets off Liftopia for Platty. Excited for my first time there.
> 
> I'll be alone, so say hi and ski a few runs with me. Red jacket, black pants, white Palmer skis.​



It is a great hill you will have fun, I'm sure you go back more then once.


----------

